# Looking for a RItchey SwissCross..



## J_Greer (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi all I am looking for a Ritchey Swiss Cross Frameset. If know of anyone who has one that they would consider sell please let me know. 

54cm or 55cm or maybe a 56cm frame size

Help!


----------



## Sledge (Mar 31, 2006)

*They're out there*

Sorry Holmes. But, they are still out there. I just found one in great shape on sf craigslist. Keep looking.


----------



## the pope (Mar 28, 2004)

http://www.nemba.org/forums/showthread.php?t=20098


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 58cm (56 c-t-c, top tube 56.5") that I might consider selling the frame and fork (with headset and seatpost) for the right price.

Send me a private message if your interested


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

*maybe*

I too have one that I might consider if the offer is right.

2002, last year. Plexus stays.
only been off road twice to my knowledge, never raced.
56cm, TT si 55

shoot me a pm.


----------

